# Eyelet Seed Chevron Reversible Knit Towel



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD 0.99 on Ravelry at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-seed-chevron-reversible-knit-towel

This is a mate to the Seed Stitch Chevron Cotton Knit Towel  Reversible.

I had some really soft cotton yarn in coral waiting for a project. What I wanted was a reversible knit guest towel but couldnt find a pattern I liked, so I decided to design one - and now two!

This one has some lace eyelet features in the edging and internal borders and is the perfect mate for the free pattern.

This reversible knit towel measures 28x43cm (11x17in) and is soft with a nice nubby texture from the seed or moss stitch. The chevron pattern looks great on both sides.

I knit this on US 5 (3.75mm) needles using a DK weight yarn - King Cole Cottonsoft in Coral. It used around 2/3 of the 100g skein.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the texture!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely design!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cool towel... I love it!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I love the texture, great pattern


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty pattern.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love that it's reversible! Great color and texture!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad you all like the pattern, and thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Had to buy this one..it's gorgeous! I haven't started knitting your scarf pattern (with the elephant design) yet but will be taking it on vacation with me in September. I am visiting my sister who is a great elephant fan so I will be leaving it with her when it's finished!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Great idea. Love the texture.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pattern - just enough texture to be interesting.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> Had to buy this one..it's gorgeous! I haven't started knitting your scarf pattern (with the elephant design) yet but will be taking it on vacation with me in September. I am visiting my sister who is a great elephant fan so I will be leaving it with her when it's finished!


Thanks Trina. Enjoy the patterns and your visit.


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

Would you please tell me the finished measurements? I didn't see that on Ravelry, but maybe I missed it?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knitican said:


> Would you please tell me the finished measurements? I didn't see that on Ravelry, but maybe I missed it?


It measures 28x43cm (11x17in). The dimensions are on that Ravelry page, but near the end of the description.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW !! I'll be grabbing this pattern in a few minutes !! Always looking for good hand towel and facecloth patterns, and this one is OUTSTANDING. Thanks for posting. - Jan


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

janneygirl said:


> WOW !! I'll be grabbing this pattern in a few minutes !! Always looking for good hand towel and facecloth patterns, and this one is OUTSTANDING. Thanks for posting. - Jan


Thank you!


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

Just bought the pattern. Thanks for the beautiful design. Great for gifts too !!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Tavenner said:


> Just bought the pattern. Thanks for the beautiful design. Great for gifts too !!


Thanks. Hope you got the free one too!


----------

